# Mascot Submission Thread.



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

*RootzWiki Mascot Poll*​
Contestant one. 3278.05%Contestant two.921.95%


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Please post pictures of your submission for a Mascot here. I will add them to the OP to get a good side by side visual going, submit as many as you like. Both deserve a well round of applause for their work and we look forward to growing because of this!

Contestant one:

By goander










Contestant two:

By pls3399


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's my submission, if anyone has any pointers let me know. Feedback appreciated!


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

And one more, slightly modified on black background.


----------



## sigvoror (Jun 24, 2011)

Not really a mascot, just something I whipped up over the last few minutes. India ink and blue-pigmented acrylic ink with brush on paper, in case anyone is curious. Would've colored the droid and continents, but I don't have any green ink. Also, the flash was washing out the picture, that is why it looks kind of dark. Android's taking over the smartphone world, and RootzWiki is taking the Android development world. I may play around with it some more.


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok one more, modified antennas and added gradient to body.


----------



## Serpico (Jul 17, 2011)

Here's my shot at 15 minutes of fame (Resolution is a little low - I didn't have time to do the cross bones in hi res - but it's easily done):


----------



## whiteblazer00 (Jun 10, 2011)

Here's my initial look.


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

Meet Rootz? Couple more takes.


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

"whiteblazer00 said:


> Here's my initial look.


Not sure if I'm allowed to post non submission stuff here but I like that one.
Just a suggestion though, maybe add another bone to make an X and put some other thing to be broken written on it. Bloatware? I'm not sure exactly, something you can remove or break with root.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Jonathon Grigg said:


> Not sure if I'm allowed to post non submission stuff here but I like that one.
> Just a suggestion though, maybe add another bone to make an X and put some other thing to be broken written on it. Bloatware? I'm not sure exactly, something you can remove or break with root.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


ya i dn either but i completely agree with u. white blazer im loving so far


----------



## whiteblazer00 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm working on another rendition now.


----------



## sigvoror (Jun 24, 2011)

Here's a second one, this time done in PS. Forget to turn off pixel correction...that's why he's tall and skinny...


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

whiteblazer00 said:


> Thanks guys, I'm working on another rendition now.


I'm liking this one.


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

Alright, had to take it to the next level to try to keep up whiteblazer  All my work is vector.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Eek, gradient overkill guys. Use some cartoonish vector art. I'll toss my hat into the ring later, hopefully I can find the time. Might need to stay up for a few hours tonight.

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Cartoonish please!


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

You guys needs to keep in mind that the image needs to be resizeable for different merchandise. Vector is the way to go, it doesn't pixelate ever. Gradients will look horrible on a shirt. Not trying to offend, just some friendly criticism. 

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## whiteblazer00 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info, working on making it resizeable friendly now. And trying to learn vectors as well.


----------



## Croutons (Jul 18, 2011)

Afternoon, gentlemen.










I don't think it looks as good with an eyepatch, but here are two versions with one anyway:


----------



## probbiethe1 (Jul 9, 2011)

This is what i am thinking










or










they can be converted to vector form no big deal


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

*ignore this post* erroneously posted.


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> You guys needs to keep in mind that the image needs to be resizeable for different merchandise. Vector is the way to go, it doesn't pixelate ever. Gradients will look horrible on a shirt. Not trying to offend, just some friendly criticism.
> 
> ~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


Yup I use Adobe Illustrator so all the source images are vector. Can't agree more about colors though, can't really print a gradient on a t-shirt. *facepalm* However, we can use a more colorful character for the website and what not, and a more dully colored version for shirts ect.


----------



## lilcdroid (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey am no artist but I did stay at a holiday inn.


----------



## pls3399 (Jul 1, 2011)

here's a few of mine. Hope you like them


----------



## pls3399 (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## pls3399 (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## pls3399 (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## pls3399 (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## armyjeffries (Jun 14, 2011)

pls3399 said:


>


Lol, rootz.... I get it


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

pls3399 said:


> here's a few of mine. Hope you like them


I am digging this one! Excellent job!


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

armyjeffries said:


> Lol, rootz.... I get it


haha, I was like "wth, whys there a tree on the poor things head"


----------



## whiteblazer00 (Jun 10, 2011)

Here's my first ever vector image. Tried to make it look like my original


----------



## lilcdroid (Jun 6, 2011)

This is fun, just wish i had skills like some of the others. Paint.net is the only software I can afford. lol.


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> haha, I was like "wth, whys there a tree on the poor things head"


Haha I had the same exact thought until I read the same post you did.

I am definitely going to come up with some more submissions though over the next day or so.



whiteblazer00 said:


> Here's my first ever vector image. Tried to make it look like my original


Mind me asking what programs you're using for you art?


----------



## whiteblazer00 (Jun 10, 2011)

berto1014 said:


> Mind me asking what programs you're using for you art?


all i use is photoshop cs5. And once in a great while i use Gimp


----------



## goander (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's my entry.


----------



## SUB-dawg (Jul 14, 2011)

goander said:


> Here's my entry.


looks most like it could be a mascot. my favorite! nice job!


----------



## probbiethe1 (Jul 9, 2011)

goander said:


> Here's my entry.


I like this one too, this is what i had in mind for my entry but i dont have the skills. great job goander


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

goander said:


> Here's my entry.


The other ones are great, but this one is definitely more mascot-y. Amazing job.


----------



## sigvoror (Jun 24, 2011)

goander said:


> Here's my entry.


Perfect. I love this one. Great Job goander.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Not to be biased or anything lol... this has us drooling


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

goander said:


> Here's my entry.


I like this one. Great Job!!!!!


----------



## whiteblazer00 (Jun 10, 2011)

Really nice job goander. You got my vote.


----------



## bandroidx (Jun 11, 2011)

goander said:


> Here's my entry.


holy shit balls, that is frigan great.

def. fits the mascot bill well.

several others are also nice, but this one picked up the game to the "google would use this frigan art" level

edit: and u made sure u added the teeth, i think some were missing those.


----------



## goander (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the positive feedback guys! Glad you like my concept.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

"goander said:


> Here's my entry.


Fantastic and original.

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

goander said:


> Here's my entry.


love it.


----------



## pls3399 (Jul 1, 2011)

Okay, so after seeing the last post I had to step up my game. So, I gave my first submission a makeover.


----------



## goander (Jun 27, 2011)

Some variations I did on my mascot.


----------



## VoidedSaint (Jul 11, 2011)

i vote prison, mainly for the locked up bootloaders of motorola that was finally achievable!


----------



## jamezelle (Jun 10, 2011)

thats dope!


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Those are awesome, I vote for prison also.


----------



## Worldwidekid (Jun 15, 2011)

i'm going to be a party pooper and say i don't like any of them all that much.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

strait up legit!!! there all really good!!!!! I vote prison but really there all ok with me. Are you going to do a poll with the finalist?


----------



## yurdle (Jun 13, 2011)

Definitely like goander's submission. Though wonder is there is something else we can put on the name tag of the prison one. And I think there is going to be a poll on the 22nd?


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

VoidedSaint said:


> i vote prison, mainly for the locked up bootloaders of motorola that was finally achievable!


Agreed, the prison one is fantastic.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

We really like it and we are seeing great vibes form the users here. What do you guys think?


----------



## FS36 (Jun 8, 2011)

So.... Wait.... Do we like the prison one? I'm not sure.... Lolol but they are all quality. The Some people's just stood out more...


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

I like prison too...


----------



## VoidedSaint (Jul 11, 2011)

they all are great, but the recent submission prison wins it by far, IMO 
each person to create these images did phenomenal work, and i for one am grateful for all the hard work and effort it took to create these. keep up the good work you guys


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm liking prison or bling.

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

I vote for prison!


----------



## goander (Jun 27, 2011)

@yurdle - the prison number is SU20071105 - translates to SU for superuser, Nov. 5, 2007 for the date android was announced


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

I would like to see prison jailsexing an iphone...


----------



## bignasty407 (Jun 24, 2011)

Prison.

Someone should totally make me on of these mascots with a fitted hat and a chain. Hiding a gun. Ill pay you like ten bucks seriously


----------



## LakerFam0824 (Jun 8, 2011)

I like the brass knuckles!!


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

lol guys, we will be using more than one, you will see lol. We think this one pretty much takes the cake.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

We have a couple days until the votes are put up. So get ready.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Croutons said:


> Afternoon, gentlemen.


This one would look really good on a shirt


----------



## iBeTRiiX (Jul 16, 2011)

I vote for prison.


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

goander said:


> @yurdle - the prison number is SU20071105 - translates to SU for superuser, Nov. 5, 2007 for the date android was announced


Mind me asking what software you used to make your submissions? Looks far beyond photoshop etc, unless you used photoshop to do the colors and some 3D program to make the body?


----------



## goander (Jun 27, 2011)

@berto1014 - no 3D programs. I drew it and colored it in flash.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

goander said:


> @berto1014 - no 3D programs. I drew it and colored it in flash.


holy shit lol.


----------



## yurdle (Jun 13, 2011)

@goander- wow.. just looked again and realized it said that.... I'm not sure why but I could have sworn I saw bootloader on the tag... maybe that was me seeing things in reference the what someone else posted... I do see it correct now lol can ignore my previous statement... its perfect


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> holy shit lol.


My exact thought when I read that, not even kidding.


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> My exact thought when I read that, not even kidding.


I third those those thoughts. Thats like omgwtfnuclearbomb good hahaha.


----------



## Phyxius (Jul 18, 2011)

I like this little Guy...just wondered if you could put Rootz Wiki between the upper bones? Totally lovin the sun glare effect...nice job!


----------



## goander (Jun 27, 2011)

Today is decision day. Don't forget to check back and vote when the poll gets posted.


----------



## whiteblazer00 (Jun 10, 2011)

I know my guy doesn't have a chance, but just wanted to show the updated version, I cleaned up some of the lines.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I will be updating the OP here shortly, this should only last a few hours.


----------



## goander (Jun 27, 2011)

b16 said:


> I will be updating the OP here shortly, this should only last a few hours.


Woot! For anyone who votes for my design, I appreciate your support!


----------



## whiteblazer00 (Jun 10, 2011)

@goander if they don't vote for your design there is something wrong. Lol


----------



## pls3399 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you to everyone voting for me! You rock!


----------



## goander (Jun 27, 2011)

@whiteblazer00 I appreciate your support


----------



## lilcdroid (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats, goander. Very nice work.


----------



## goander (Jun 27, 2011)

Via the RootzWiki twitter page "Congratulations to goander for winning the mascot contest!"

Thanks everyone for voting me as the winner of the RootzWiki mascot contest! I REALLY appreciate it!! Much love!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Yay goander ftw!!!!


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

And you are live!


----------



## whiteblazer00 (Jun 10, 2011)

congrats goander!!


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

loving the new mascot! Good job Goander!


----------



## goander (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the support everyone. It means a lot. For the record, @pls3399 I thought ur design was pretty cool too.


----------



## pls3399 (Jul 1, 2011)

"goander said:


> Thanks for the support everyone. It means a lot. For the record, @pls3399 I thought ur design was pretty cool too.


Thank you. Congrats and thanks to those who voted for my design.


----------

